# Searching for lawncare Youtuber



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

There was a Youtuber who had a channel on lawncare but I can't find it anymore. I think he lived in Utah at one point before moving down to Florida. He had several videos on repairing John Deere greensmowers, as well as some Toros. His name escapes me right now and he's not coming up when I searched for John Deeres. Anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Phids said:


> There was a Youtuber who had a channel on lawncare but I can't find it anymore. I think he lived in Utah at one point before moving down to Florida. He had several videos on repairing John Deere greensmowers, as well as some Toros. His name escapes me right now and he's not coming up when I searched for John Deeres. Anyone know who I'm talking about?


Is it by chance Brett's Grasscapades?
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMZo1Znea-rXFsi42oakXVkFzrMqMNvrN


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably @brettgoodyear


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> Probably @brettgoodyear


@01Bullitt Thanks. Yep, that's the one.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Phids said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Probably @brettgoodyear
> ...


You're welcome :thumbup:


----------

